
Prime for disruption - The Boy Scouts - vincefutr23
http://www.motherjones.com/politics/2013/04/meet-navigators-anti-boy-scouts-who-have-doubled-numbers-one-year?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A%20motherjones%2Fmain%20%28MotherJones.com%20Main%20Article%20Feed%29&utm_content=Google%20Reader
======
yoster
I only hear great stories about the Girl Scouts. The Boy Scouts on the other
hand....

